

Porting Mesos to Windows - jmsdnns
http://blog.nullspace.io/winmesos.html

======
haosdent
TechCrunch have a article for this amazing news:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/mesosphere-partners-with-
mi...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/mesosphere-partners-with-microsoft-to-
bring-mesos-to-windows-server/)

